# Quick Look: Symphonic Elements STRIIIINGS by Ujam



## donbodin (Dec 8, 2020)

Ujam has set their sites on breaking into hybrid Orchestral libraries with the first Symphonic Elements instrument: STRIIIINGS. Amassed from composers Hans Zimmer's personal string recordings this library looks to challenge our notions of what a performance-based string library is all about. In this quick look video, we dig into the presets to get an idea of what the library can do right out of the box.
STRIIIINGS special intro price $119 (reg $169.00) here: https://bit.ly/3kJnLd1






For all details or a free trial version of the library visit UJAM: https://bit.ly/_UJAM_


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 8, 2020)

Now that's a strange name for a library.


----------



## donbodin (Dec 13, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Now that's a strange name for a library.


I think it was going of the "Braaams" motif with the Hans Zimmer involvement and all


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 13, 2020)

donbodin said:


> I think it was going of the "Braaams" motif with the Hans Zimmer involvement and all


I wonder if they'll release a library called Braaaaass and Wiiiiinds.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2020)

well, i'm not sold.. By this video...


----------

